# Pike Streamers



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

My intentions were to lower Devils Lake by removing pike, but it didn't happen. Think these might work?










My fly tying gear is pretty basic, if I dare even say that. Hope to get into this a bit more next winter.


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

I do lots of fly fishing for pike. Those look like they should work. What size hook?

My only suggestion would be to shorten up the tail just a bit. Pike will hit short quite often, grabbing the tail but not getting the hook. You could also tie in a trailing hook but that is extra work. I usually start with longer tails but if fish hit short I quickly modify with a scissors. Happened this spring using Reynold's bunny strip flies. Fish were hitting and holding on for about 5 seconds so I snipped off a bit of the tail and hook ups were not a problem.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

Some day I hope to give pike a shot with the fly rod. I suspect the streamers I tie for Macs would be a good match. These are some very large doubles.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Can't beat bunny flies for trout. The more ridiculous, gaudy and goofy looking the better". Yep, if they do bite short, snip off a bit. Red/ white, black/ white.......my son caught a bunch on a piece of yellow polypropylene rope tied on a good sized hook". 
Dick, your flies look too nice and too well tied! Mine are REALLY scruffy compared to yours. Your smaller ones will snags walleye or three, I'd bet! Especially the white ones.


----------



## rockthief (Apr 5, 2008)

tying some Musky flies for a friend in Ontario. Ought to do a duckling and a snake just for her reaction 

those yellow and beige flies will work - I pulled a couple 25 pounders out of the Garrison tailrace years ago with a simple flie, yellow tail and body with a tan thread head. Heck of a fight I tell you. Got a nice carp too.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

The Sanborn and Eckelson S. systems are loaded with pike. I hope to make it out this year.


----------

